# tips for my riding? [video]



## hulupotatoe (Feb 8, 2012)

Untitled on Vimeo <--- fast forward to 0:50 for front perspective

Just cruisin' and relaxed...any feedback on my form/technique? i feel like my heelside isn't as dialed in as my toeside. thanks


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I'm sure the instructors here can give you a much more detailed breakdown, but some things I saw right away:

Rear knee is collapsing inward. Bend both your knees and keep them rotated out, not buckling inward.

Shoulders seem a bit open, might be because you are holding the camera, this could be causing the above. Stay square with the board.

Maybe be a little more dynamic getting your hips and ankles into your riding, will help with edge control as it allows you to weight/unweight the board more precisely and get cleaner carves.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

what are your angles at? the back one looks farther out than the front.


----------



## hulupotatoe (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice! I will try it out this weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to post some more video.

Bindings are regular +18L -27R. My right foot is anatomically more duck than my left, so to get my right thigh/knee angled at ~15 degrees I have my right binding angled a touch further.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow - great analysis from Snowolf! Now I want to make my own vid and get some feedback like this 

I also was going to say that you seem to be leaning back. 

As for the somewhat static riding - I think this may have been because of what seemed like an easy slope - you don't need to get very dynamic when you cruise like this... Actually, I may lean back just for fun on a flatter section and play with the feel of the tail on my Turbo Dream. Very different on the steeps, of course.

What's wrong with the back knee going in? I believe this comes from our past skating years, have heard people call it "old-skool tuck-knee" - I do these occasionally on purpose and enjoy them, somehow they *feel* more fluid and aesthetic, as compared to the knees-out ghetto power moves, which I use too.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for the insight, Snowolf!

Yes, they feel better (to me) on heel-side. I think I only do them to goof around on easy slopes, combined with cross-under turns, feels awesome


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

hulupotatoe;481802
Bindings are regular +18L -27R. My right foot is anatomically more duck than my left said:


> -27 on your back foot is just WOW. if you're foot won't physically come in closer (commonly -15 and less) than i guess there's nothing you can do. it looks like you've adapted to it fine though.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

hulupotatoe said:


> Bindings are regular +18L -27R. My right foot is anatomically more duck than my left, so to get my right thigh/knee angled at ~15 degrees I have my right binding angled a touch further.


-27 on your back foot is just WOW. if you're foot won't physically come in closer (commonly -15 and less) than i guess there's nothing you can do. it looks like you've adapted to it fine though it's definitely going to limit you on somethings. if i were you i'd just switch to riding goofy.


----------

